# Auditoria à WMO



## Ecotretas (4 Dez 2008 às 22:38)

Caros colegas do fórum,

Creio que uma auditoria recente à WMO, que foi hoje divulgada, será certamente do V/ interesse. O link directo para o PDF é www.foxnews.com/projects/pdf/WMO.pdf

Ecotretas
http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2008/12/estado-coisas-na-organizao-meteorolgica.html


----------

